# Picor



## Vampiro

Hola todos. Hace tiempo que no hago una consulta.
Ayer, leyendo algunas noticias en la red, me encontré con este párrafo:

_“Redacción Internacional, 6 ago (EFE).- Un grupo de científicos ha puesto fin al debate sobre si el picor es sólo una forma de dolor y ha establecido que son sensaciones que se procesan de forma diferente en el cerebro.”_

La consulta es: ¿Es de uso corriente la palabra “picor” en sus países?. Yo hasta tuve que ir al diccionario para ver si realmente existía.
En Chile el artículo seguramente habría dicho “la picazón”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina también es más común picazón o prurito.


----------



## Calambur

No me parece que por aquí sea de uso corriente, pero se entiende -y yo la uso-.


----------



## flljob

El picor por acá se relaciona más con el sabor del chile, es la sensación de ardor que queda en la boca por comer chile.

En el texto que pones, en México se diría prurito entre las personas cultas; el término común sería comezón.

Saludos


----------



## Vicky59

En Venezuela: picazón o comezón, son más usuales.


----------



## magomurga

Creo que un hablante de español de españa era lo que faltaba, pues da la impresión de que de ahí proviene el artículo. Sí, en españa se dice picor, picazon o comezón nunca los había escuchado.

Si cierto es que el sabor de un chile es picante, no únicamente EL PICOR se utliza para eso, sino para una picadura (o mordisco) de algun insecto, o una simple molestia en la piel.


----------



## turi

En España diríamos "el picor", "me pica" a lo que vosotros llamáis "la picazón". De todas formas, para describir que algo pica, como el chile, se dice "pica mucho" o "es muy picante".

Aunque puede que haya otras regiones/zonas en que se llame de diferente forma.

Saludos, t.


----------



## LucíaV

¡Pues aquí está el alguien de España! Como supone magomurga, aquí es absolutamente común decir "picor". Picor es tanto una comezón que se siente en la piel como la sensación de ardor de las comidas picantes (de éstas se dice que "pican").
"Prurito" o "comezón" se entienden pero se usan muy poco. "Prurito" es un vocablo que uno se encuentra básicamente en un informe médico o en un prospecto de una medicina.
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Siempre he oido picor.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Vampi:

"Rasquiña" es como le decimos en esta zona, salvo que seas un profesional de la salud.

Saludos,


----------



## romarsan

En España sí se usa, por ejemplo, los puntos de una herida "producen "picor" en el proceso de cicatrización. Se utiliza a nivel coloquial, pero también lo utilizan los médicos cuando acudes a consulta.

También producen picor algunas especias, entre otros. 


Saluditos


----------



## magomurga

jaja, no lo supongo amiga, yo tambien hablo castellano, pero gracias por la aclaración total. Purito no me suena nunca, ¿de qué región de españa eres?


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias todos.
Por acá "prurito" sería el término que emplearía un médico.  Pero como se trata de un artículo periodístico, creo que "picazón" sería sin dudas la palabra elegida.
Comezón... a mi en lo personal me suena a una sensación a mitad de camino entre la picazón y el ardor, pero esa es sólo una opinión personal.
Saludos.
Ojalá haya aportes de algún otro país.
_


----------



## LucíaV

Es verdad magomurga, me quedé con el "da la impresión" en vez de releer bien el post entero.
Soy de Madrid, ¡donde desde luego la gente no va diciendo que tiene o siente prurito!  Si alguien dijera semejante cosa, uno pensaría que es un pedante o un médico que no sabe distinguir cuándo está en la consulta y cuándo no.
Por cierto, me ha encantado lo de la "rasquiña" de Piraña Utria.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Si cuenta la opinión de alguien que conoce de cerca ciertas lesiones dermatológicas... Comezón, picazón, picor, urticaria, cualquiera de las cuatro las veo bien en un artículo periodístico.

La "rasquiña" (término que también se usa en Costa Rica) es más bien la picazón insistente (te rascas y se te alivia un rato; luego vuelve a aparecer y tienes que volver a rascar. Es una comezón majadera... como todas, creo).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## piraña utria

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Si cuenta la opinión de alguien que conoce de cerca ciertas lesiones dermatológicas... Comezón, picazón, picor, urticaria, cualquiera de las cuatro las veo bien en un artículo periodístico.
> 
> La "rasquiña" (término que también se usa en Costa Rica) es más bien la picazón insistente (te rascas y se te alivia un rato; luego vuelve a aparecer y tienes que volver a rascar. Es una comezón majadera... como todas, creo).
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Querido Swift.

Todas esas acá son "rasquiña". 

Saludos,


----------



## swift

Hola A:

No lo sé... Para mí la rasquiña es una comezón necia que no necesariamente es provocada por una erupción cutánea (eritrema, picadura de insecto...). La rasquiña surge de repente, mientras ves la tele. Un pelo rebelde que se cuela por tu espalda... Se puede hacer filosofía de la comezón.

Un saludo a Colombia,


J.-


P.D. Este hilo, por ejemplo, produce prurito.

Después de un instante de enajenación, me he dado cuenta de que la clave está en la sensación (picar) y no en el medio para paliar el picor (rascar).


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí también sentimos picor: de garganta, de ojos, cuando nos pica un insecto o tocamos una ortiga, etc., etc.

Y picazón o comezón, también. Pero quizá estas últimas aplicadas a la sensación que produce una pequeña quemadura.

Ah, y el prurito. Aparte de en la consulta médica, en este foro hay mucha gente que tiene prurito

Saludos


----------



## magomurga

¿Como utilizas prurito ahora? No entiendo ese "doble significado"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Para mí es como dijo flijob: picor para el chile (ají, Vampiro ) y picazón para la ortiga .

Ah, y Swift tiene razón. Ya me dio picazón por todo el cuerpo por culpa de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

swift said:


> P.D. Este hilo, por ejemplo, produce prurito.
> 
> Después de un instante de enajenación, me he dado cuenta de que la clave está en la sensación (picar) y no en el medio para paliar el picor (rascar).



Me he perdido totalmente. ¿Cómo puede un hilo causar prurito ? 

No conozco ese significado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Me he perdido totalmente. ¿Cómo puede un hilo causar prurito ?
> 
> No conozco ese significado.


 
¿Nunca te ha dado con sólo ver un documental de hormigas? Es "prurito psicológico".


----------



## romarsan

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Nunca te ha dado con solo ver un documental de hormigas? Es "prurito sicológico".



Huy... si empezamos todos a manifestar nuestras alteraciones psicológicas nos van a cerrar el hilo


----------



## piraña utria

Se me olvidó mencionar que "piquiña" es otro término en Colombia para picor/picazón/etc.

Saludos,


----------



## Pinairun

magomurga said:


> ¿Como utilizas prurito ahora? No entiendo ese "doble significado"



*Prurito*


> 1.  m. Deseo persistente y excesivo de hacer algo de la mejor manera posible.


El tachado es cosa mía


----------



## Mariluna

Vampiro said:


> Hola todos. Hace tiempo que no hago una consulta.
> Ayer, leyendo algunas noticias en la red, me encontré con este párrafo:
> 
> _“Redacción Internacional, 6 ago (EFE).- Un grupo de científicos ha puesto fin al debate sobre si el picor es sólo una forma de dolor y ha establecido que son sensaciones que se procesan de forma diferente en el cerebro.”_
> 
> La consulta es: ¿Es de uso corriente la palabra “picor” en sus países?. Yo hasta tuve que ir al diccionario para ver si realmente existía.
> En Chile el artículo seguramente habría dicho “la picazón”.
> Saludos.
> _



Yo no la uso de ese modo. Muchos sitios en la red hacen pésimas traducciones al español, tal vez ese sitio sea uno, pocos se salvan (que usen el idioma correctamente), una pena.
Me encanta tu nick y tu foto, Vampiro...


----------



## swift

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Me he perdido totalmente. ¿Cómo puede un hilo causar prurito?





Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Nunca te ha dado con sólo ver un documental de hormigas? Es "prurito psicológico".



Exacto. Yo he escuchado a académicos hablar del prurito con sentido metafórico para referirse a la inquietud persistente provocada por un asunto, una idea, un problema.

Es como cuando te hablan de piojos o de pulgas: de inmediato te pones a rascar. 

Pero volviendo a la consulta de Vampiro (que es lo que verdaderamente interesa, ejem), es interesante mencionar que los términos "picor" y "picazón" a menudo se perciben como pertenecientes al registro familiar.

En Costa Rica, para hablar de la irritación producida por el picante, se prefiere "escozor".

Buenas noches,


swift


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

swift said:


> Exacto. Yo he escuchado a académicos hablar del prurito con sentido metafórico para referirse a la inquietud persistente provocada por un asunto, una idea, un problema.
> 
> Es como cuando te hablan de piojos o de pulgas: de inmediato te pones a rascar.
> 
> Pero volviendo a la consulta de Vampiro (que es lo que verdaderamente interesa, ejem), es interesante mencionar que los términos "picor" y "picazón" a menudo se perciben como pertenecientes al registro familiar.
> 
> En Costa Rica, para hablar de la irritación producida por el picante, se prefiere "escozor".
> 
> Buenas noches,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Pues mirá que interesante. Por acá "escozor" es también "comesón".

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo la que más he escuchado es picazón; comezón en segundo lugar, y poco o nada de picor, aunque se entiende sin problemas. Creo que por estos lados, fuera del ámbito médico, prurito se usa más en la primera acepción que da el DRAE. Para la comida: picante.
Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Picor, picazón, comezón, escozor, homigueo y hasta cosquilleo. 
Rasquiña no lo he oído por aquí.
Urticaria es una erupción de la piel que produce picor parecido al de las hortigas, pero no el propio picor.
Prurito, en sus dos acepciones, de picor (más usado por los médicos) y en la figurada de ansia de hacer una cosa de la mejor manera posible.
Algo así como el prurito que tenemos los foreros de alcazar el más alto grado de perfección al responder las consultas. (¿Donde está el icono 'no pongas esa cara, que me da risa'?)


----------



## ManPaisa

_Picor_ me suena a palabra inventada, al igual que _dulzor_, aunque no lo sean.


----------



## turi

Por aquí, donde yo vivo, se dice mucho "me pica la curiosidad".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> _Picor_ me suena a palabra inventada, al igual que _dulzor_, aunque no lo sean.



¿Picor inventada? ¿Y las otras opciones no?


----------



## m_pookie

Hola, 
Perú usualmente "me pica", "tengo escozor", "tengo comezón"

Bsos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

turissa said:


> Por aquí, donde yo vivo, se dice mucho "me pica la curiosidad".


Aquí también es muy normal.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, amigos.
Gracias a todos por sus aportes.
Al parecer la palabra es de uso corriente en España, pero poco conocida en América.
Yo no la había escuchado nunca, y francamenteme me sonó a error y tuve que verificar su existencia en el diccionario.
En Chile sonaría bastante rara si alguien la usara, de eso no me caben dudas.
Lo que no me imaginé es que hasta piropos iba a recibir por este hilo (y eso que la foto no es de mi mejor perfil  )
Saludos para todos, y gracias nuevamente.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Picor inventada? ¿Y las otras opciones no?


Desgraciadamente, no leíste bien mi mensaje.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Desgraciadamente, no leíste bien mi mensaje.



Obviamente lo leí, de ahí mi extrañeza, pero desgraciadamente no lo entendí. En primer lugar, por no saber lo que quieres decir con 'palabra inventada', y en segundo lugar por no ver la razón para que 'picor' (o 'dulzor') te parezcan inventadas, y no te lo parezcan 'picazón', 'prurito', 'escozor', etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Obviamente lo leí, de ahí mi extrañeza, pero desgraciadamente no lo entendí. En primer lugar, por no saber lo que quieres decir con 'palabra inventada', y en segundo lugar por no ver la razón para que 'picor' (o 'dulzor') te parezcan inventadas, y no te lo parezcan 'picazón', 'prurito', 'escozor', etc.



Es que los últimos tres términos son comunes por aquí.  _

Picor_ y _dulzor_ no lo son --rara vez se oyen-- y por lo tanto me suenan a 'inventados', aunque perfectamente sé que no lo son. 

Por 'inventados' me refiero a términos creados por alguna persona o grupo de personas, pero no aceptados por ninguna autoridad.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Es que los últimos tres términos son comunes por aquí.  _
> 
> Picor_ y _dulzor_ no lo son --rara vez se oyen-- y por lo tanto me suenan a 'inventados', aunque perfectamente sé que no lo son.
> 
> Por 'inventados' me refiero a términos creados por alguna persona o grupo de personas, pero no aceptados por ninguna autoridad.



Ahora entiendo. Efectivamente no son palabras 'inventadas' en el sentido que dices. Aparecen en el DRAE, que discutida o no, es 'la autoridad' por antonomasia en la cuestión, y en cuya redacción junto con la Real Academia Española, participa la Academia Colombiana, por cierto la más antigua de las correspondientes, así que no cabe pensar que no las hayan aceptado una y otra academia. 
Además tanto 'picor' como 'dulzor' son de uso corriente en España, y por tanto el grupo de personas que las utilizamos supera los 40 millones; bueno, algo menos, seguramente hay quien no las utiliza o ni siquiera habla español. Y diría que dulzor es de uso menos generalizado que picor.


----------

